# WELCOME TO COIMBRA!



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

THE CITY OF COIMBRA IN CENTRAL PORTUGAL.


----------



## _KGV_ (May 5, 2006)

beautiful city


----------



## icy (Dec 30, 2004)

very sweet


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## Nikom (Sep 24, 2005)

It's one of the most beutiful city's in Portugal


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## BigChina (Apr 5, 2006)

it's fantastic....
o.mg.


----------



## Puto (Jan 4, 2004)

Paulo allow me to post this beautiful photos from Coimbra  by Dias dos Reis


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Wonderful pics Puto! Thanks for posting them.


----------



## Puto (Jan 4, 2004)

sempre às ordens!! kay: Tudo por Coimbra, melhor cidade do país, cm o devido respeito por Aveiro


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

What a beautiful place.
Thanks


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

Super shots , very beautiful city !


----------



## Bruhno BSB (Nov 12, 2005)

Awesome! Not only Coimbra, but all Portugal is just amazing!


----------



## Kaitak747 (May 13, 2006)

Amazing pics from an amazing city


----------



## claroscuro (Jul 2, 2004)

Sublime!

Jaw dropping!

Portugal is so surprising!


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

*Photo by Daniel322*


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

*More of the city of Coimbra in Portugal*


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

nice job Paulo kay:

I adore the exterior of this stadium :drool:


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

its cool that scale model of the Coimbra stadium in the interior of the shopping :uh:


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Arpels said:


> its cool that scale model of the Coimbra stadium in the interior of the shopping :uh:


Yeap it is. I first thought it was made in chocolate.


----------



## Prosciutto (Jun 28, 2006)

Wow - very nice pics.


----------



## Ithaqua (Jul 8, 2006)

that looks like one kool city.


----------



## koolcity (Oct 12, 2005)

wooww,, amazing city !!!!!!

Coimbra do choupal, ainda é capital, do amor em portugal, ainda, Coimbra onde uma vez con lagrimas se fez, a historia dessa Ines tão linda. kay:


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## VicFontaine (Jan 10, 2006)

really cool city! Very nice. My sister used to live there for a while, now I know why she loves it!


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Nice sister.


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

------------


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

*Photos by Daniel322*


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

*Photos by JM*


----------



## daniel322 (Mar 3, 2006)

Great job Paulo!!! :applause: Coimbra is a beautiful city indeed :yes:

more threads about Coimbra -> here (*updated photos* )


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## daniel322 (Mar 3, 2006)




----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Nice pics Daniel. kay:


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

:bow:


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

*Photos by Luis RiodeJaneiro*


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

*More of Coimbra - Portugal*

By Daniel


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

:banana:


----------



## HugoK (Mar 18, 2006)

Great work Paulo :applause: _my_ Beautiful city


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

HugoK said:


> Great work Paulo :applause: _my_ Beautiful city


Mu pleasure! :cheers:


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

*By Daniel_Portugal*


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

*by kotaro1981*


----------



## MaTech (Jul 15, 2004)

Only to see the magnificent library of the university, it's a great reason to going to this beautiful city. I like it


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

Wonderful Coimbra!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice Coimbra kay:


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

*Coimbra Panorama*


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

As Roberto Carlos said in a song in the 60's: "Coimbra, you still are, love's capital in Portugal"


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

^^Yes the brazilian singer Roberto Carlos sang this Fado of Coimbra, but not of his own

The lyrics: *"Coimbra"*

_*Coimbra do choupal
Ainda és capital
Do amor em Portugal, ainda*
Coimbra onde uma vez
Com lágrimas se fez
A história dessa Inês tão linda
Coimbra das canções
Coimbra que nos pões
Os nossos corações, à luz...
Coimbra dos doutores
Pra nós os teus cantores
A fonte dos amores és tu.
Coimbra é uma lição
De sonho e tradição
O lente é uma canção
E a lua a faculdade
O livro é uma mulher
Só passa quem souber
E aprende-se a dizer saudade. _


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Pegasusbsb27 said:


> As Roberto Carlos said in a song in the 60's: "Coimbra, you still are, love's capital in Portugal"


Although the city of Aveiro is quickly stepping in as Portugal's Romantic City.


----------



## seattle92 (Dec 25, 2008)

great job, great city, great queima


----------



## Rodriogs (May 3, 2008)

Great city
Coimbra is my surname


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

lovely city.


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)




----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

In Coimbra






In Coimbra, Figueira da Foz, Montemor.


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Aereal photos of the city from the book _Coimbra vista do céu / Coimbra from the sky_, from 2003 so are some great changes, but are nice.


Scanned by JohnnyMass


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Largo da Portagem (A square in the historical downtown)











Areas along the Mondego river


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Mosteiro de Santa Clara-a-Velha (Monastery of Santa Clara-a-Velha)


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Other historical garden


*PARQUE DR. MANUEL BRAGA*


----------



## alentejolover (Jun 26, 2007)

Perfect city to visit


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

^^ 


AT THE FINAL YESTERDAY ACADÉMICA DE COIMBRA 1 - SPORTING DE LISBOA 0 



ACADÉMICA WINS THE PORTUGAL CUP :banana::banana::banana: :cheers2:


Photos in the national stadium and the reception of Académica here in Coimbra last night



































































Videos






















:cheers2:


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Now a promotional video of Coimbra at the inauguration of Pedro and Inês Pedestrian Bridge. Is a little old but even excellent with a sound of the Guitar of Coimbra in the background but with a great contemporary beat 







The same video but in HD







:drool:


----------



## Fern (Dec 3, 2004)

Coimbra has a huge potential. Like Lisbon its historical centre is still somewhat neglected, but renovation is under way and it will become fantastic. Well worth a visit for its churches, parks, museums and of course one of the oldest universities in the world!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice updates from Coimbra...:cheers:


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

very nice pics of this amazing city


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)




----------



## Bluesence (Apr 29, 2006)

Coimbra is such a nice city, I am really looking forward to go there one of these days!


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

_Rua Visconde da Luz_, a street in the Historical Downtown










By Pranav Bhatt, on Flickr




















By gouveia



_Praça Velha_ - Other historical square










By gouveia


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Bluesence said:


> Coimbra is such a nice city, I am really looking forward to go there one of these days!


Makes you good :yes:


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

More photos of gouveia from the Coimbra Historical Downtown


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)




----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

gouveia


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

By the streets of the city...


----------

